# JavaMail Problem



## nirvana002 (10. Jul 2008)

Hallo!

Beim Senden über JAVAMAIL bekomm ich beim Öffnen meiner Mail immer andere Ergebnisse.

Es wird immer ein attachment versendet (zip-Datei mit Inhalt xsl-Datei). Die Zip-Datei wir  mit AES256 verschlüsselt.

Manchmal funktioniert alles ganz prima doch dann ist plötzlich ein Mail mit leerem Zip-File da owohl im Filesystem das xsl korrekt aus der DB zusammengebaut wurde. Selbst der Pfad ist richtig laut trace.

Bemerkung:

Nach Transport.send(msg) wird msg mit rename...   umbenannt.


Bitte um Anregungen und Lösungsvorschläge!


----------



## DP (10. Jul 2008)

machst du beim erstellen der anhänge einen flush?


----------



## nirvana002 (11. Jul 2008)

Nein ich mach keinen flush.
Anmerkung: Das File liegt korrekt auf dem Filesystem, nur beim Senden scheint es irgenwie ein Problem zu geben


Merkwürdig:

1. Es funktioniert bis jetzt einwandfrei in einer anderen Umgebung (Testsystem)

2. Manchmal funktioniert es und dann kommen wieder leere bzw. kaputte Files an.


hmm......


----------



## nirvana002 (11. Jul 2008)

Nein ich mach keinen flush.
Anmerkung: Das File liegt korrekt auf dem Filesystem, nur beim Senden scheint es irgenwie ein Problem zu geben


Merkwürdig:

1. Es funktioniert bis jetzt einwandfrei in einer anderen Umgebung (Testsystem)

2. Manchmal funktioniert es und dann kommen wieder leere bzw. kaputte Files an.


hmm......


----------



## nirvana002 (14. Jul 2008)

Ok, mein Problem ist gelöst.

Es lag an dem fehlenden Prozess.waitFor() das den Zip-Prozess abwartet und erst dann das File verschickt.


danke für die Hilfe

mfg


----------

